# How many speakers on e-caller



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a homemade e-caller with 4 speakers. my question is how many speakers can I attach to it? I run a 400 watt amp and wasn't sure how many I could add to it. Thanks


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Depends on how many watt your speakers are and how many connections you have. Personally I think you have enough speakers. If you keep them where you want the birds at you should be able to get them to concrentrate on that part of your spread. To each their own though.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

has nothing to do with size or connections. 
if you have an amp that is rated as "4 ohms stable", you can operate two 8 ohm speakers per channel. so if you have a 50 watt RMS x 4 channel amp, you can operate two 8 ohm speakers per channel and have 8 speakers. two 8 ohm speakers in parallel will be a 4 ohm load on the channel. you'll want to size speakers appropriately though.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

What length of wire do you all use between box and speakers?

Thanks.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

25', 50', and 100' cable lengths. the longer you go the heavier gauge wire you want though.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

the professor said:


> 25', 50', and 100' cable lengths. the longer you go the heavier gauge wire you want though.


Thanks. I am building a couple right now to add to what I already have. One will be a two-channel small one that fits in a small tool box and I am going to try the electrical outlet/plug option. The other is a 400 W Marine amp.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

the professor said:


> 25', 50', and 100' cable lengths. the longer you go the heavier gauge wire you want though.


Thanks. I am building a couple right now to add to what I already have. One will be a two-channel small one that fits in a small tool box and I am going to try the electrical outlet/plug option. The other is a 400 W Marine amp.


----------

